# 2006 Foals, A Picture Album



## Donna (Feb 4, 2006)

VGF Sheez Magic Fire


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 4, 2006)

Excellent idea! No one gets unlooked at! :aktion033:


----------



## WeeOkie (Feb 4, 2006)

WeeOkie's WG Lucky XIII






Here's the pic again of my first filly--btw, she's doing great, after her rough start!

Rita


----------



## tinacvt (Feb 4, 2006)

Here is my one and only mini baby for this year. I don't have a name yet.






2/4/2006-2/24/2006


----------



## Becky (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's my first foal, a colt, foaled 2/2. Black tovero with one blue eye by Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS and out of Redrock Little Blossom. 325 days gestation.

No name yet, but looking for suggestions! Something nautical would be great!






Thanks for all the great name suggestions! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Feb 4, 2006)

*Southern Hearts Miakoda, 1-12-06, Colt, Pally Pinto with Blue eyes.* *Sire is,* *Southern Hearts Sonny Bond Jocko.(Pally Pinto) Dam is: Southern Hearts Lil Monarch. (Sorral Pinto)*






*Joyce*


----------



## sedeh (Feb 4, 2006)

What a great idea! I love looking at foal pics! What a nice group of beautiful babies!


----------



## REO (Feb 4, 2006)

Becky, what about First Mate? Admiral?

tinacvt I can't see your photo and I don't have your foal in the count. Filly? Colt? Date of birth? Color? If you want your baby counted, please PM or email me.


----------



## hairicane (Feb 4, 2006)

hairicane I Have A Dream --- filly, born 1/15/06


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's Heather's baby off of her beloved Starstruck

Lucky Trails Starstruck Windsong, sorrel filly born 1-2-06, 11:40 am


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Feb 4, 2006)

Becky said:


> Here's my first foal, a colt, foaled 2/2. Black tovero with one blue eye by Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS and out of Redrock Little Blossom.
> 
> No name yet, but looking for suggestions! Something nautical would be great!



Ha Reo and I are thinking alike again! My first thought was Captains First Mate!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 4, 2006)

:aktion033: Babies!! :aktion033: I can't wait for my mare to go, come on Star! >>> Oh and I like First Mate, or Anchors Away, or Starboard Bow, etc... When I think of more I'll post 'em, we are a nautical family.


----------



## wildoak (Feb 4, 2006)

Our first of the season, bay filly by Freedom Hill Farms Painted Echo. Still working on her name, maybe Wild Oaks Spotless Echo.





Jan


----------



## Erica (Feb 4, 2006)

Erica's Worth the Bucks -

1/30/06 Perlino colt

(Little Kings Big City Buck x Erica's Worth the Wait)


----------



## jmejemima (Feb 4, 2006)

Becky

For your new little guy, how about "Redrock Aye Aye Captain"?


----------



## yellerroseintx (Feb 5, 2006)

MillerThymes Black Velvet born January 20, 2006


----------



## MiniHoofBeats (Feb 6, 2006)

Becky,

Maybe "Redrock Captain, There He Blows" !!

(supposed to be punned off of "thar she blows!")

(can there be comma's in a registered name? hmm never thought of that!)


----------



## Trish (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is our little sweetheart...

PJR Rowdy Cowboy's Amazing Grace aka Gracie

born Feb 6th, 2006 at 8pm. Sire is the stallion in my avatar.






She's definately a keeper !!!


----------



## Aubrey715 (Feb 7, 2006)

Here is Gander Hill Legacys Lil Miss Fancy born on Jan. 26. She has 1 and 1/2 blue eyes. She is out of our National Grand Champion stallion and out of our Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyan daughter. She is definitely a keeper for now. She should have a really good show future ahead of her. She is #1 of the year.


----------



## dmkrieg (Feb 8, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :new_shocked: :new_shocked: I love this idea...we should do this every year. Heck, we could be and I never noticed before. My friend Trish had to point it out to me and I am on the forum all the time. hahahahaha I think I am just blind sometimes. hahahahaha

You all have beautiful babies!!! Mine aren't due until summer so I get to look at yours and just wait for mine.




:


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 8, 2006)

Zoey, filly born 2/6/06


----------



## equestrian (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is our first foal and he is a loud leopard appaloosa that was born on 01/31/06. His barn name is SPOTZ and I have not finished his registered name yet. HE IS FOR SALE and his sire is a chestnut few spot appaloosa I use to own. He has two blue eyes right now so I do not know if he will keep them or if they will change to dark color eyes. He measured 18 1/2" at birth and his cannon was just under 7", so he should finish out around 28-30".

/2006foals/spotsweb.jpg

Thanks for looking at him again,

Darwin


----------



## faithfarm (Feb 9, 2006)

The first Joker baby was born yesterday. It's a filly and will be named Faith Farm Jokers Masquerade. We were a little surprised by the markings and totally pleased. 4 more Joker babies and 1 Khemosabi to come. :bgrin


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Feb 10, 2006)

Erica said:


> Erica's Worth the Bucks -
> 
> 1/30/06 Perlino colt
> 
> (Little Kings Big City Buck x Erica's Worth the Wait)


 :aktion033:



: :aktion033:






: You used my name. OMG I feel so good right now!!! I mean I like Love your horses, and definatly plan on eventually buying one, and I am sooo excited that you used the name that I suggested. You have to keep him for your breeding program! *sighs delightedly*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2006)

Great idea to have one place to look at them all - I always know I miss some!

What a gorgeous group of foals and the usual talent for names selection here too! Seems to be a high number of pintos this year.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's my girl, born last Thursday 02/09/06, Bay Filly, barn name Blossom, Still undecided as to a farm/show name. Newborn pic w/mom and 2 day old fluffy and dry.


----------



## equestrian (Feb 14, 2006)

:new_shocked: Here is our second and last foal out of the appaloosa stallion i use to own. This colt was born 02/10/06 and he is a blanket appaloosa colt with a big white blaze and one rear white sock. He is 20 1/2" tall and a 7 1/2" cannon bone. He is utlra refine colt that will be sold with his dam as a apckaged deal. :saludando:

/2006foals/ladyscoltweb.jpg


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Feb 14, 2006)

I just wanted to say how beautiful everyone's foals are! Congratulations to EVERYONE! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## JemsonPark (Feb 14, 2006)

All the way from downunder.... my colt born early Feb 06. Kings Park Ima King II

His sire won Supreme at the 2005 Australia Triple O Rama Nationals and many other titles.

His dam produced the 2003 National grand champion stallion and a 2005 multi National champion. Hes only the second foal I have bred. Hope you like him.






And all grown up... kind of...











Samantha

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark

AUSTRALIA


----------



## nootka (Feb 15, 2006)

Raftered Hearts Buckin' the Tide (AMHA and AMHR pending)

Feb. 7 @ 3:15 a.m.

Sire is aAprinas Buckin' Incredible, dam is Raftered Hearts Cherry Bomb. He was approx. 19" at birth and weighed about 18 lb.

I think he's a silver bucskin (buckskin from dad, silver gene from dam).






Next foal (only other) due Apr. 12, same stallion and mare in avatar.

Liz M.


----------



## shane (Feb 17, 2006)

JEMSON PARK I ABSOLUTLEY AM IN LOVE.....HES GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!



:



:



: CONGRATULATIONS EVERYBODY ON YOUR BEAUTIFUL HEALTHY FOALS,WHAT MORE COULD YOU ASK FOR



:


----------



## 4mymirage (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's is our almost valentine baby:



:

Sire- Michigan's Uninformed Voter

Dam Lucky Trails Baby Blue











Name help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Magic (Feb 19, 2006)

Here's my first one of the year. Ok, so she wasn't born HERE, out of my horses, but she's mine so she can be listed right?





CCMF Champagne Delight, a classic champagne appaloosa filly.



:


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 20, 2006)

These new babies are just adorable! Makes me soooo anxious to have my foals - still have about 5 weeks to go so meanwhile I shall enjoy the pictures of everyone else's babies!

Thanks everyone for the "foal fix!"


----------



## JemsonPark (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Just posting another foal from downunder (Australia).....

This is my 2 month old colt that doubles up on the Happy Appy (Orion) bloodline.

He is my new show gelding!!






Samantha

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark

AUSTRALIA


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 23, 2006)

Jemson park!!! That is one AWESOME colt!!!!!!! wait!!....wait a minute.......he says......can he come to live in Ireland??? Tell him......OF COURSE he can!!!!!!



:


----------



## JemsonPark (Feb 23, 2006)

WOW Are you ALL the way from Ireland?!! Do you have a website? Im from Australia..... and that colt has 3 days left before he's gelded!

Samantha

http://www.sabledesign.com/kingpark



slaneyrose said:


> Jemson park!!! That is one AWESOME colt!!!!!!! wait!!....wait a minute.......he says......can he come to live in Ireland??? Tell him......OF COURSE he can!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :


----------



## slaneyrose (Feb 24, 2006)

JemsonPark said:


> WOW Are you ALL the way from Ireland?!! Do you have a website? Im from Australia..... and that colt has 3 days left before he's gelded!
> 
> Samantha
> 
> ...



Hiya!! Yes, I`m in Ireland. my website is www.slaneyrose.com I dont have any like him tho!! Do you know Julie Kitto?? We email each other and she has lovely ones too!!! anyway Samantha...pleased to meet you!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Magic...meant to say to you also......WHAT A GORGEOUS FILLY!! I`m green!! LOL I really wanted a classic champagne but was a bit too expensive with the transport etc......and you have SPOTS too!!!! Excellent! Pleeeeze post pics of her as she grows...her name fits her well!!


----------



## Donna (Feb 25, 2006)

Another Sleepless Nite, Sorry guys no name yet, will work on that later, He is black and white with two blue eyes. Here he is born at 11:32pm, Feb. 24th, Dam: Khemosabis Ice Princess and Sire: Rowdys Crossfire
















Please DO NOT reply here, Reply to Announcement Threads, this is a photo album.


----------



## Becky (Feb 26, 2006)

New black pinto filly here! 337 days gestation. Foaled 2/26/06 Sire - Redrock Ahoy Captain SOS, dam - Pocket Pistols Misty Moonlight. My second foal by Captain, second black pinto. Can't beat that!


----------



## Relic (Feb 27, 2006)

307 days black colt with white star 17" 15lbs. born Feb 25. Where is that filly fairy. :bgrin

This colt crossed the rainbow bridge March 1st.


----------



## wpsellwood (Feb 28, 2006)

Heres our first foal of the year, a beautiful little filly. 20 3/4 tall at birth. This was taken today at 2 days old. She is by the World Champion Manipulators Buckingham, and out of our Multi National top ten mare H&HS Magical Marzipan.


----------



## Charlotte (Mar 2, 2006)

12 hours old in pic ... foaled 2-27

silver tovero colt - blue eyes

Star Skipper x Pine Grove Farms Spring Debut

18" estimated to mature 28"

Isn't he SWEEEEEET?



: I just love those whiskery little noses!






Charlotte


----------



## luvmymini2 (Mar 3, 2006)

Meet "Kizz Me Kwik Kandi" She was born, 02 /23/06/.. 9:40 PM...Her Dam is "Hidden Hollow Godiva", her Sire is "Texas Bond Tanner"....The Filly Fairy was sooo good to brought us just what we ordered!!!..........






:



:


----------



## littlesteppers (Mar 3, 2006)

Brandnew filly..born last night at 10.30


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 4, 2006)

Wesco Farms LM Cajuns Masked Man. Sired by Grosshills Little Mans Anticipation x Las Doradas Cajun Courtesan. 329 days. Foaled mid-day 3-2-06

Day one, less than 3 hours old showing off his trot!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 4, 2006)

Filly foaled 3-4-06 at 9:30 am

at 334 days

Pics at 5 hours old....


----------



## Marion (Mar 4, 2006)

Wee Little Mini's BabyBelle, our first 2006 filly.

Wee Little Mini


----------



## Millstone Farm (Mar 7, 2006)

And here's Millstone Farm's first baby of the year -- a tiny, tiny colt (maybe 16" if he stands on his tiippee toes??).

Sire: What a Folly Farms Tonto

Dam: Brewers Mandalay Bay (Buckeroo/Orion granddaughter).


----------



## 4mymirage (Mar 9, 2006)

Our latest addition:

"Lucky Trails A Shot At Glory"

Born March 8th at approx 9:30 am, a new filly (? smutty buckskin?) - in the bright warm sunshine :bgrin




:



:











Dam: Goose Holler Farms Southern Belle

Sire: Boone's Toy Hot Shot


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is iur very first baby!!!! We are so proud of her. She was born 3-2-06 around 7:30am. This is her at 12 hours old.

Shelley<><


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 9, 2006)

One of these things are not like the other! We were very pleased with our first mini mule out of a silver mare and a grey donkey.


----------



## scr (Mar 10, 2006)

Blossom had her BTU baby Monday around 5:35 pm. It's a boy! :aktion033: :aktion033:






He is a beautiful bay pinto with two crystal blue eyes just like his mama! We were all very pleased.

You can see many more photos here

Polly


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

Foal #2 - Born Thursday evening to one of our maidens -

Wesco Farms Rogers She's All That aka Peanut. She's a tiny buckskin out of under 30" parents. (Samis Roger Rabbit x Wesco Farms Dazzling Deva)






Peanut's web page


----------



## Skittlebittie (Mar 11, 2006)

Okay, here goes. This is our first filly born 3/10/06. She appears to be a silver buckskin.


----------



## Erica (Mar 11, 2006)

Born 3/5/06 @ 329 days

Erica's Streakn' for Bucks

(Little Kings Big City Bucks x MCC Feathers Silver Streak)


----------



## hamdamster (Mar 11, 2006)

Got another mule colt, very shocked by his striking color.


----------



## HaazeMinis (Mar 12, 2006)

*Colt: *

Haaze's Rowdy Designated Hitter (AKA:Rowdy)

D.O.B.: March 6th 2006

Born: 3:00am

Hieght 16.5 "

329 days Gestation

*TextBook Delivery/ Maiden Mare 29.5" tall*


----------



## Beccy (Mar 13, 2006)

"Trehernes On the Wings of a Dove", tiny chestnut pinto filly foaled March 5. Premature but just over a week old now and a fighter!


----------



## swd (Mar 13, 2006)

Hephzibah Hobby Horse farm would like to congratulate all other forum members on their beautiful 2006 foals. They are delightful and I enjoy looking at every one of them.

And we would like to introduce our first 3 foals of 2006:

Dillards HHH Gingersnap, a bay filly, foaled 2/23/2006






Dillards HHH ThunderFlash, a chestnut pinto colt, foaled 2/25/2006






Dillards HHH Born To Boogie, a bald-faced palomino filly, foaled 3/2/2006


----------



## Donna (Mar 16, 2006)

Introducing #3, VGFs Hotshots Pass Da Bucks , a colt out of Boones Toy Hotshot and Hortons Little Bit Howey, born at 1:00pm today !!!!


----------



## Erica (Mar 19, 2006)

Smokey Creme Dun filly

Erica's Creme de la Creme

(Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress)


----------



## Robin1 (Mar 20, 2006)

Pics of our colt (Brewers Dynamo Secret x Rockin Robins Star Keepsake)











and our Angel filly (Brewers Dynamo Secret x NFC Boy Blues Crystal) lived and loved for only a day.






Robin


----------



## Marnie (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's are first foal of the season, born March 9th, I was waiting to try to get a better picture but with all our snow, guess it's not happening for awhile. the other day I had him outside, snow in the background and he was so cute with his little halter on but then the suns refection off of the snow was so bright, the pictures were to dark! Oh --- when will the green grass come! I'd like to introduce him now. Sunset Ridge Take Me As I Am, known as little Taker!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 21, 2006)

Our second foal born March 20th.

Sorrel colt

343 days

Picture at 11 hours old.


----------



## WeeOkie (Mar 22, 2006)

Here are the quick pics of my 2 foals born yesterday. They let me take their blankies off just long enough to get these shots. It was beautiful warm weather a couple of weeks ago in Oklahoma, and now that it is spring, :new_shocked: the weather has turned quite cold (maybe will snow tonight).

WeeOkie's WG Yso Early Too

OMP Pizazz's White Gold X WeeOkie's Tornado's Yso Early (also born in pasture early)






WeeOkie's Zippo Super Sport

Duncan's Zippo Sport X WeeOkie's Dazzling Doll BayB


----------



## CyndiD (Mar 23, 2006)

Here is our first ... a filly...

Orion Silver Supreme x Avalon Farms Rhythm N Blues

Shadybrook Orion Riley


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Mar 25, 2006)

Lost Spoke Ranch proudly introduces Lost Spoke's Who Dun Me Appy? Dun Appaloosa colt sired by Little America's W. T. Camelot and out of Lost Spoke's Legacy. They don't show up in these two pictures, but he has SPOTS on his hips!





















http://lostspokeranch.com/dunmeappyspots.jpg/img]






I thought I posted him yesterday, but I guess I must have goofed something up while being in the fog of foal patrol. Check out his new video link! It's a large file, so high speed internet connection is recommended. Who Dun Me Appy Video... http://lostspokeranch.com/100_2531.mov

Dawn :saludando:


----------



## CKC (Mar 26, 2006)

Our one and only foal for CKC Miniatures

Born March 25th

SW Why Two Kay

x

Kickapoo Nickelodeon

Topper(registered name not determined yet)


----------



## Stormie (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is our first foal of 06, Born March 2nd. Even in Florida she has a ton of hair so I can't wait to clip her.

[SIZE=12pt]Auburn Oaks Native Image[/SIZE](Cadle Creeks Rogues Native Gold x Royal Oaks Sheza Cherry Too)










-Stormie


----------



## REO (Mar 26, 2006)

Our colt born March 21.











*Why is no one reporting their foals to me for the 2006 LB foal count?* :saludando:


----------



## Donna (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is our 4th foal of 2006, A Filly, VGFs ALilDabbleDoYa, born on March 24th at 9:17pm in a record time of 2 minutes :aktion033:


----------



## MountainViewMiniatures (Mar 27, 2006)

3/27/2006 Bay Pinto Colt


----------



## Tami (Mar 27, 2006)

Here is my first 06 foal, a colt. Oak Parks SS IMA Soap Star, barn name Rico........


----------



## Relic (Mar 29, 2006)

sorry way to huge


----------



## MiniaturePrincess429 (Mar 29, 2006)

Erica said:


> Smokey Creme Dun filly
> 
> Erica's Creme de la Creme
> 
> (Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Applewood Farms Echos Adventuress)


 Hey Erica you should have named her Ericas Creme Dun la Creme


----------



## Relic (Mar 31, 2006)

way to big again


----------



## minimule (Apr 1, 2006)

Foal #1 for Sagebrush Miniatures

SM Kilroys Silk Stockings, barn name Fiesty; molly mini mule born 3/28/06 10:30 am @ 332 days






Foal #2

Sagebrush Blaze Shy Boy (pending), barn name Shy; colt born 3/29/06 5:30 am @ 333 days


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Apr 2, 2006)

*[SIZE=36pt]ANDROMEDA FARM [/SIZE]  *
[SIZE=14pt] IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE BIRTH OF IT'S VERY FIRST FOAL[/SIZE]






[SIZE=18pt]"ANDROMEDA TENDER ODYESSY"[/SIZE]
Foaled 3/15/06
"_*[SIZE=14pt]SHOWCASE JCS LEGAL TENDER" X "WASSIES MS EAGLETTE[/SIZE]*_"
:aktion033:


----------



## Erica (Apr 2, 2006)

Erica's Big City Prankster Bucks

(Little Kings Big City Bucks x AD's I'll Make My Own Design)


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 3, 2006)

Lucky C Acres is proud to introduce the arrival of their first 2006 foal. Buckskin Tobiano Filly born on none other than April Fool's Day!! :aktion033: Not for sale, she's a keeper!




: Name pending..


----------



## Marty (Apr 4, 2006)

Here we go.

We made it in!

Here is Brave Little Prancers Knight Star


----------



## RJRMINIS (Apr 6, 2006)

RJR's Gypsy Girl

born April 4, 2006


----------



## sugarboy (Apr 6, 2006)

JemsonPark said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just posting another foal from downunder (Australia).....
> 
> ...


Hi,

I just wanted to say WOW! What an incredible looking colt. Congratulations!

melissa


----------



## 4mymirage (Apr 6, 2006)

We had 2 bay pintos born in March

March 14 : Lucky Trails Prinnies Secret Ballot, filly

Dam : Knight Hawke's Impressive Princess, Sire: Michigan's Uninformed Voter











and, when we left town.....

March 31: Lucky Trails Royal Request, Colt

Dam: Reeces Enchanted Hawk, Sire: Pharoahs Royal Reception


----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Apr 7, 2006)

*[SIZE=14pt]ANDROMEDA FARM IS PROUD TO ANNOUNCE THE BIRTH OF OUR FIRST FILLY[/SIZE]*.

[SIZE=14pt]*She is sired by "Skippers White Eclipse" (Cremello) out of "B&Ws Brillant Cut Diamond" (Palamino)*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

SHE IS A GORGEOUS CREMELLO FILLY THAT FOALED TODAY, 4/6/06.
[SIZE=14pt]We are extremely fortunate and proud to own this cremello filly. She is a gorgeous filly with a beautiful small head, a nice croup, a high tail set and exceptional bloodlines.[/SIZE]






We have decided to will name her:

[SIZE=36pt][/SIZE]

_*"ANDROMEDA ECLIPSES SILVER MOON"*_
Her sire is the son of Wittmaacks Eclipse by Johnstons Gold Boy by Gold Melody Boy out of Johnstons Honey. He has 3 crosses to Gold Melody Boy, 2 crosses to Johnstons Gold Boy. His bloodlines also include Prince Buckingham, Boones Little Buckeroo, Poplar Lanes Samson. His dam's bloodlines include Gold Melody Boy, Johnstons Gold Boy, HNFS Senior, Dell Teras Dr Sphinx, Lil Ponderosa King. She is a proven broodmare that continues to produce exceptional foals. Her 2005 colt is "Millennium Eclipses Sundance", a palamino gelding that is a full brother to "Andromeda Eclipses Silver Moon".

PLEASE LET US KNOW WHAT YOU THINK OF HER? THANKS EVERYONE.


----------



## Donna (Apr 7, 2006)

Buckskin Colt out of Boones Toy Hotshot, sire, and Aloha Acres A Girl By Design

VGF's Five O'clock Charley, guess you all know what time he arrived, yu think?











A Filly, wow, we are so pleased, VGFs ?,


----------



## qtrmoonfarm (Apr 8, 2006)

We've been blessed 6 times so far....#1 a palomino pinto filly for a client, #2 our first champagne colt out of a solid classic champagne mare and by an amber champagne near leopard stallion, he looks to be a classic with some suspicious spots on his rump :aktion033:, #3 Our first Shoot The Moon filly, with appy characteristics



: #4 THEN our blanketed appy colt who is also an amber champagne :bgrin and #5 sadly, we lost a beautiful palomino filly to premature separation of the placenta. We revived her once and got a strong heartbeat but couldn't ever get her to breath on her own, even with shots and our oxygen tanks :no: and shortly before midnight, lucky #6 is a gorgeous TINY b/w colt that is a grandson of Orion Classic, a clients mare..he's hardly dry yet so pics later



:

palomino pinto filly






possible homozygous for champagne, with appy characteristics, colt, ADAM






Shooters itty bitty filly QMFs SHOOT THE BREEZE foaled on St Paddy's Day






Amber champagne blanketed colt with no name yet, born on April Fool's Day


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is *DUSTY LANE GMB CONSTELLATION*






Chestnut Colt

AF Midnight Sun x Finstads Classic Contessa

and here is *DUSTY LANE TRIBUTES SWEET JAVA*






Bay Pinto Filly (possibly homozygous)

Lucky Four Apache Tribute x LSM Bravos Bit O Honey


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2006)

Two more here both red fillies!

March 29th - *Wesco Farms LM Ravishing Ruby* (Grosshills Little Mans Anticipation x Las Doradas Beach Bunny)

Ruby was a hip lock. Fortunately, from all we've learned here, it was a quick push in and turn and out she came. Poor thing was gasping for air, so we were glad it was a quick delivery! She was up and nursing in no time!






April 8th - *Wescos Little Mans Early Dawn* (Grosshills Little Mans Anticpation x Wesco Farms Florizel)

Dawn was delivered by her maiden mom while I was making a sandwich! She was out with the other mares/foals - and they were helping her clean up her baby! Her Mom has quickly caught on to the whole motherhood thing and things are going smoothly for them.

Dawn and her mom will be going to their new in Oregon at Shalamara Acres around the end of April.


----------



## jrox (Apr 10, 2006)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

RT's Miracle Minis is PROUD



:

to announce our first foal of 2006, besides ever..

a filly born on April 6th 2006 at 11:11p.m.

she is named:

RT's Mirace Minis 'WHISPER' in the Moonlight

Whisper 10 minutes old






Whisper 36 hours old with a very PROUD mom Tear Drops From Heaven






Whisper following after MOM






Whisper in the Moonlight






Hope you enjoyed them we are very proud

Jim, Roxana, Tom


----------



## Marnie (Apr 10, 2006)

Here we have Sunset Ridge Stylin Princess , born 4-5-2006. Dynamic little ball of fire! She definately thinks she's a "big" girl!



:


----------



## MyBarakah (Apr 10, 2006)

:saludando: HI!

This is my first one of the year..... Finally came up with a barn name for him "Skeetz"... It will be Deven Creeks SS...??? I haven't decided or came up with his whole registered name it..

But he's out of my bay mare, Mia, who I got from Tami at Oak Park Miniatures.... and out of Sami Soap Suds.. He is a gorgeous baby!!! And I have thoroughly been enjoying each baby moment with him!!! Just adorable!!! My other mare is due any day!! (Some day hopefully!!)



:


----------



## Little Wee Horse Farm (Apr 11, 2006)

Here's Little Wee Heavens to Betsy, receiving her official welcome from Ursa the Am Staff. Betsy was born 4/8/06. She is the daughter of Dawgpatch Appy Go Lucky (near leopard) x Spotted Acres Easter Flower (blanket app). Looked like no spots at first, but then when I got her outside & looked close, she has spots!


----------



## DakotahMoon_Ranch (Apr 12, 2006)

First is a colt, foaled on Monday at 11am - DakotahMoons Scout N Out Dreams(pending) (By Godspeeds Cowboy Scout - his first foal and out of GHF Crimsons Dreamcatcher) - still need to come up with a barn name for him. Maybe someone can explain where all this facial color came from - between both parents, only Dream has a small star on her face - Cowboy's head is all black. And as far as that goes, does anyone know if this is a particular pattern of pinto? I was suprised by the amount of white on him!











The second one is a filly, born on Tuesday at 10am - DakotahMoons Godivas Cocoa Delight (By Little r Delights Derby Dancer - my first foal by him



: and out of Sweetwaters Lil Lady Godiva (Ivy)). In person she appears to be the color of milk chocolate, but that will probably change. I believe she's either just plain black, or maybe a smokey black - I plan to get her tested for cream.


----------



## punky (Apr 12, 2006)

This is my first baby....and a filly at that....we haven`t found a name as of yet....still tryin to

figure out what to name her, her mommie..champagne was due on mar, 30..but didn`t go till this

morning she was 342 days in foal.


----------



## qtrrae (Apr 12, 2006)

This is our first foal a silver buckskin filly out of our cremello stallion SunRaes White Gold. This is our first foal out of him and we couldn't be more pleased!! She was foaled 4/8/06 at 6:50AM.

Gestation was 325 days - we are still working on a name for this little girl.


----------



## Summer storm101 (Apr 12, 2006)

4mymirage said:


> Here's Heather's baby off of her beloved Starstruck
> 
> Lucky Trails Starstruck Windsong, sorrel filly born 1-2-06, 11:40 am


everyone have any tips on clipping minis if u do go to the forum


----------



## tagalong (Apr 13, 2006)

Born Friday, April 7th at 1:15 a.m. - at 318 days gestation - _a silver bay pinto filly!_

Proud mom is multi-Supreme halter horse *Star Valley's Aim to Please * (Amy)...

Dad is* Rocking M Remington's Hot Stuff*.... :bgrin






Amy looks on proudly at the far right as her filly practices her neck stretch for the first time....



:


----------



## nootka (Apr 13, 2006)

Here is our second and final foal for 2006:

Raftered Hearts Bellatrix

(aAprinas Buckin' Incredible X Raftered Hearts Raven Star), a bay (possibly black bay) filly:






Gotta add, tagalong, that I will be anticipating/dreading Amy's and Rem's filly in the ring! *LOL*

W/that parentage, she can barely miss!






Liz M.


----------



## bitsy (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's our first baby of the year. What a way to start!! No name yet, but she's a beautiful black and white overo filly with sparkling blue eyes. The rest will be along next month. Guess I'll just have to hug this little girl til then




:


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Apr 14, 2006)

Here is our first foal of 2006...a silver bay (?) filly born April 8th. She is by Rolin Acres Grease Lightning out of Rustys Ramblin Rose...still no name for her yet...we're working on it though :bgrin

Tracy


----------



## Rachel (Apr 14, 2006)

"Ziggy" - colt born 6am April 10 at 330 days, 24 lbs. and 18.5 inches, textbook delivery



:


----------



## runaway ranch (Apr 15, 2006)

Introducing Runaways Moon Dancer. He had a close call, I found him just as the mare was expelling the afterbirth, he was still in the bag and wasn't moving. Thank goodness all turned out fine. He has blue eyes and an awesome pedigree. This is the foal that my Mom would have like to have lived long enough to see. She passed away 2/21/06. I know that she is smiling on him from heaven.





http://acegroup.cc/~judd


----------



## punky (Apr 16, 2006)

This is our second filly and the last one for the year, the filly fairy was really nice to us this year...

we only had two mares and both gave us filly`s :aktion033:

here is shadysides rowdys sparkling amber...











Thanks,

Tina


----------



## Erica (Apr 17, 2006)

The last two.....

Erica's She's Buckn' Awesome

(Little Kings Big City Bucks x World of Miniatures Infinity)






Erica's Pocket Change

(Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Cross Country Ima Penny Lane)


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 18, 2006)

Here is my first foal of the year. Irish Hills Classical Buckeye Flirt, born March 16. She is a shetland/miniature. She is pictured here at 4 weeks old.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

The two latests - both on April 14th

Wesco Farms Bens Final Flirtation - almost named this one Carbon Copy as she's exactly like her mom (Sunnyside Iben Spotted x Les Petites Avril)






Wesco Farms LM Buena Baybee Blues (Grosshills Little Mans Anticipation x West Coast Buena Callita). Not the best photo of this filly - but I love the expression on her face! I thought of calling her raspberry after seeing this one!


----------



## New_Image (Apr 21, 2006)

Vegas Painted Arrow - Born April 18 - 19" tall bay pinto filly






Vegas Tricked Me Good - Born April 20 - 21" tall black pinto filly


----------



## bluerogue (Apr 21, 2006)

22" Bay colt born this morning (4/21) to Sulphuras Apache Crystal, by Sunnyside Iben Spotted. This was to have been our appy foal this year, but he's just got characteristics. He's gorgeous though, so we can't complain too much! One down, one more to go!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Another lovely and loud from Little!

This is Wesco Farms LM Shakira (Grosshills Little Mans Anticipation x Las Doradas Rowdy Snow Kitten)

Shakira is about 5 hours here.


----------



## k9mini2 (Apr 23, 2006)

http://thumb2.webshots.com/t/38/38/7/64/65...82ngURTz_th.jpg

Photo of Filly born 1 week ago. Appy filly 22 3/4" tall 7 3/4" canon. Born 12:00 noon approx. on April 15,2006.

Below is 2nd filly born on April 18 approx 11:00pm. Dun filly 20" tall 6 1/2" canon

http://thumb2.webshots.com/t/42/42/1/94/31...82mDTnWS_th.jpg


----------



## Marnie (Apr 23, 2006)

Sunset Ridge Stylin Cool Cat was born on 4-12-06.






And we have Sunset Ridge Billy The Kid, born on 4-16-06






And we have Sunset Ridge Stylin Miss Sissi, Sissi was born on 4-20-06


----------



## yellerroseintx (Apr 24, 2006)

MillerThymes Lil Texas Rose.....filly born April 23..6:35 am..textbook delivery Thank you God!


----------



## countryrose (Apr 24, 2006)

Our one and only for the year but well worth the 351 day wait.

Sire: Rolin Acres Greased Lightning and Dam: Ben's Princess Lilly.

Grease is multi national top 10 halter in AMHR and sire of top 10's. Lilly has been my cntry pleasure driving horse and is Just breeding.

Here is Cntry Rose Prince Voodoo, bay and white colt, born April 22nd at 10 pm. About 20 inches tall


----------



## Sheri Hill (Apr 25, 2006)

My first foal was a filly born 4-8-06 Her dam is Pom Pom Alota Spots and her sire is Boogie Woogie Bugal Bear (silver on black I think, appaloosa, possible pintaloosa, his sire is pintaloosa)

She has sclera and a stripe on 2 hooves, so hoping there are spots under there! The previous owner told me this pair had a sorrel minimal pinto filly last time. I am curious if she might be, as the skin under her very white tail is pink. She also has her star and socks/stockings (hard to distinguish from the light foal coat now) I am also thinking she is a silver bay. I can't wait to clip this girl!

She is like a lil racehorse! Always tearing around, she literally grunts and snorts giving it her all. I have seen her crash about 4 times as she tears around and goes so fast and corners!


----------



## CountryHaven (Apr 27, 2006)

No name yet. Filly born 4-26-06 at 11pm


----------



## Hosscrazy (Apr 27, 2006)

341 days later, a beautiful HEALTHY baby boy was born on 4/23/06. Mom is doing great, and baby is a real love bug!!! He is 16 1/2" tall, Mom is LS Fun Za Poppin, sire is Samis Union Jack. No name yet!

Liz R.


----------



## Tobey (Apr 28, 2006)

Our only foal for the year, we have a boy. Born April 21 about 5:30am, 19" tall, sire is MVM Fiesta Phantom.

Krisik's Northwoods Son of a Gun (aka Gunner)


----------



## mizbeth (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is our newest one!

Mimes Mazda RX7 born April 28. He is just over 24 hrs old in this photo. He's going to be a knockout! Bald face, blue eyes, belly spot and three white socks! Should mature 30.5 - 31. This is fifth cross with Mime and this mare. ALL her babies are gorgeous! She has had seven foals for us.






Mime Marked Me Like This - "Marker" (pending) born March 12, a "full of himself" colt. Should mature 30.5-31. Bay dun - primative marked with zebra stripes on his legs, dorsal stripe, shoulder bars, neck barring. Four white socks, bald face, blue eyes, belly spot.






We have four more to go! Two Mime babies, and two Rocky Rowdy (Rowdy son) babies.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (May 1, 2006)

Born 4/29/06 at ~ 2:30AM

Sire is Be Bops Soda Jerk, Dam is Be Bops Lollipop


----------



## Kathy (May 3, 2006)

Lonesome Doves Annie Oakley

sweetest little bay filly born on the one day of sunshine we had seen in 3 weeks.



:






She was 2 days old here and playing in the daffodils


----------



## xxs (May 3, 2006)

Filly born May 3,2006 to Hale Farm's Wind Walker (silver near leopard Appy) x Blue Diamond Lil Deuce Coupe ( liver chestnut) This is our only foal this year.


----------



## kmh (May 4, 2006)

Here is our first 2006 foal, born April 25th. A colt by Ntl Champion "Cowboy's Country Gentleman". We have never had a palomino before, so we are quite excited with this little fella. We are still thinking of a name for him.

His mother is LBF Heartbreaker In Luv Again (aka Amy).











Steph


----------



## qtrrae (May 4, 2006)

We have 6 foals so far this year. Here they are:

QtrRaes Mystic Gift of Grace foaled April 8th.






QtrRaes Mystic White Gold Supreme foaled April 11th.






QtrRaes Mystic A Unique Treasure foaled April 15th.






QtrRaes Mystic Heaven Sent Phoebe foaled April 20th.






QtrRaes Mystic Komoko Golden Sun foaled April 24th.






QtrRaes Mystic Khaki Tequila Rose foaled May 1st.


----------



## Sheri Hill (May 5, 2006)

My mare Just Foxie bred to my homozygous black and white w/1 blue eye stallion, Carousel Sudden Ecipse, foaled a gorgeous lil (I think black, sometimes he looks bay) pinto colt at 5:30 AM. I am having him tested to see if he is homozygous. Textbook delivery. This is Foxies first colt, she has had 4 black and white fillies before this boy. He is already sold and the new owner picked out his name, which I like.

Introducing

SH Moonshine


----------



## Marnie (May 5, 2006)

Sunset Ridge Precious Prissy, born 4-26-06






Sunset Ridge Johny Jump Up, born 4-27-06






Sunset Ridge Blueberry Jam, born 5-28-06 (Smokey Black)






Sunset Ridge Ms Curly Sue, born 4-28-06






Sunset Ridge Khaki Rose, born 4-27-06






Sunset Ridge Stylin Mike, born 4-27-06


----------



## CountryHaven (May 6, 2006)

Oops, almost forgot to post mine so far for the year--

Country Havens In the Black

Black Filly

Born: April 26, 2006






Country Havens Cinamon Spice

Sorrel Filly

Born: April 30, 2006






Country Havens Maybe Baybe

Bay Filly

Born: May 03, 2006


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 6, 2006)

I am a little behind on the album! Here are two colts.....

First is RJR's Baby Blue Buckeroo a Buckskin colt born on Easter April 16, 2006






and then a sorrel colt born April 22, 2006

name undecided........calling him Doodle


----------



## yellerroseintx (May 7, 2006)

bouncing baby boy born May 4.. Jesse James aka "MTs Lil Painted Outlaw


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (May 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Our second foal born at Lost Spoke Ranch is a silver pintaloosa filly we named Miss Twiggy! She is out of JTR Spotted Horse's Exotica and by LA D. S. Dreamcatcher

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Miss Twiggy[/SIZE]*






Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (May 7, 2006)

Hello Everyone:

Our second foal born at Lost Spoke Ranch is a silver pintaloosa filly we named Miss Twiggy! She is out of JTR Spotted Horse's Exotica and by LA D. S. Dreamcatcher

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Miss Twiggy[/SIZE]*






Dawn :saludando:


----------



## KrisP (May 8, 2006)

Patsolics Pastures is proud to announce the arrival of our first foal of the year, Out of Sids Dominator and Hunt House Farms Cowboys Sweetie (Dels Cowboy daughter)

Patsolics So Ya Think Ura Romeo











krisp


----------



## wpsellwood (May 8, 2006)

Firewaters Bay Dream Believer born 4/22/06


----------



## joyenes (May 11, 2006)

This is a picture of one filly born April 19th. Sired by Flying A's Chianti's Celebration. She is incredible and will mature B sized for sure.

Here is a picture of our first two fillies together. The Sorrel was born April 12th at just 315 days a long. The pinto was born April 19th at 323 days along so no waiting on these girls



They will both be B sized which is great.


----------



## bluerogue (May 11, 2006)

Born on May 7, a gorgeous sorrel rabicano roan colt to PRC Destroyers Rowdy First Lady, by Grosshill Little Man's Anticipation. About 21" tall or so, healthy, feisty, and very independent! His name is Imperial Rowdy Little Houdini, due to his uncanny ability to squeaze under stall doors!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (May 12, 2006)

JMS Midnight's Appy Alert

Black Leopard Appaloosa filly

Calloways Starbuck X Flying A Color's Maybe At Midnight

Date Foaled: 5/9/06


----------



## stalhazelberg (May 13, 2006)

look at our site for some beautiful foals in Europe

for 2006 we got our foals from some famous stallions, one is Brewers Feature Pizzazz, he is an Orion Grandson the other is Buckeroos Zodiac and the third is MH Buckin'Scout

The Orion influence, as the Buckeroo and L&D Scout influence gives very nice results.

You can see the results on the following links:

http://www.stalhazelberg.nl/engelsesite/xtreme/xtreme.htm

http://www.stalhazelberg.nl/engelsesite/zi...ia/zirkonia.htm

http://www.stalhazelberg.nl/engelsesite/ya...nn/yazzmann.htm

http://www.stalhazelberg.nl/engelsesite/zazou/zazou.htm

our next step is to show this nice foals in the States

greatings : http://www.stalhazelberg.nl :saludando:

Ben and Carla van de Wetering

Netherlands


----------



## bobby dazzler (May 14, 2006)

Hi. I have just spent the past hour or so looking at all your beautiful babies. WELL DONE!!!! They are all superb - and the range of colour/markings is wonderful to see - as well as being very educational for someone like me - a complete novice.. Hoping all your babies are nice and healthy and will check back soon to see of the next lot of new arrivals. Regards, Kerrie


----------



## Minis2love (May 14, 2006)

MSSF Dances with Dragons 17" tall at birth


----------



## sedeh (May 15, 2006)

Total Eclipse Miniatures is proud to announce the birth of a minimal bay pinto Filly! Born on Mother's Day 5/14. Out of NFCS Painted Desert, sired by Las Doradas BBS Freedom.


----------



## Tapestry Minis (May 16, 2006)

Tapestry Miniatures is proud to announce....Colt born 05/08/06 8:15pm 316 days 21.25" 7.5 cannon




: Tapestry Mimes Fanciful Phoenix by Alamos Streakers Mime out of Flabys Bold N Fanci



:


----------



## Miniequine (May 17, 2006)

Our Little Prince



)

Foaled May 9, 2006 9:20 PM

Sire Groshills Undenied Creation

Dam RFM Egyptian Elegance


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (May 17, 2006)

Hi Everyone:

My husband Tommy just delivered our third foal of the year at Lost Spoke Ranch...a tiny red snowcap colt. And what a resourceful little guy he is too!
















Dawn :saludando:


----------



## IllusiveHussler (May 18, 2006)

May 11--Legz



: She doesn't have a registered name yet. We have no idea who the sire is yet.


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 18, 2006)

Here is a picture of my new little colt, Hot Wheels. He was born on May 9th. I am in love!!


----------



## CyndiD (May 20, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]Here is our second and final foal of the year..another filly!![/SIZE]

Shadybrooks Fancy Dancer at 2 days old

Sire is Orion Silver Supreme and her dam is Knee Highs Baby Blues


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 20, 2006)

Palomino or light buckskin filly born May 17th:

"Trixie"






Buckskin tobiano colt born May 18th:

"Tucker"






Still waiting on one more!


----------



## qtrrae (May 21, 2006)

Rhonda's filly - foaled April 26th.






Apachie's colt - foaled May 12th.






Tiffet's filly - foaled May 19th.






These last 3 babies are also out of our cremello stallion SunRae's White Gold, we are still working on names for them.


----------



## Marnie (May 22, 2006)

Here's a filly that was born on 5-9-06. Gypsy Rose is a very special filly to us, she's just so sweet and so pretty, she has a gorgeous head, also one blue eye, we really like her. Here she is.


----------



## notadumbld (May 22, 2006)

I don't know if my daughter already posted here so apologies if this is a duplicate!

This is Legz, born 5/11/06 to Grosshill's EK Illusive Hussler, a silver dun mini. Father unknown but hope to track down the deadbeat dad :bgrin


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (May 22, 2006)

Final 2006 foal, a colored colt :aktion033: , arrived May 22nd at around midnight.. Sire is Miss Kitty's Gunsmoke and dam is Iles Little Lacey.. Love this colt!



: even though I was sooo hoping for a filly!

Meet Axel: Photos at 14 hours old


----------



## justjinx (May 23, 2006)

SHE'S HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pondlakes Simply Irresistable CJS was born at 6:30am May 23. First foal out of Honkens AKS Cracker Jack and Small World Janine. Emma WILL be staying here!!!

Emma


----------



## RJRMINIS (May 24, 2006)

RJR Miniatures announces the birth of

RJR'S HIDDEN TREASURE, a perlino colt.

Born May 21, 2006 at 6 am

(Bickels Butterscotch King x Cheg's Hocas Pocas)


----------



## Sandy S. (May 24, 2006)

HERE IS OURS 2 FILLYS 2 COLTS BORN MAY 8TH, MAY 10TH, MAY 12TH, AND MAY 14TH, ONLY ONE MORE TO GO.

PISTOL











SATIN FLOWER










HOT ROD





COWGIRL


----------



## Tommy (May 25, 2006)

We had a busy day here yesterday at Lost Spoke Ranch. We had two foals born in one day! The first is a leggy, black colt with white sclera born at 3:00 p.m... We have named him Don Diego De La Vega or Zorro for short. The second was born at 11:00 p.m. another leggy, sorrel filly with white sclera. The name I love Lucy seemed to fit her to a tee.

*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's Zorro[/SIZE]* (Pending)






*[SIZE=14pt]Lost Spoke's I Love Lucy[/SIZE]* (Pending)






Dawn :saludando:

The Thompson's

Lost Spoke Appaloosa Miniature Horse Ranch

Home of our colorful miniature stallions:

Lost Spokeâ€™s Winter Dream Catcher, Leopard Stallion

CCMF Legacy's Legend, Leopard Stallion

CCMF Legacy's Color Maker, Few Spot Leopard Stallion

Little America's D. S. Dreamcatcher, Snowcap Stallion


----------



## velvet (May 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness what a cool idea, and everyone's babies are so cute! I just wanted to send out a congratualations to Cascade Arabians and Miniatures on the birth of there filly CAM's April Breze by my stallion Stiehl's Handsome Dude: She the first foal born by him since I've owned him and I'm as proud as if I bred her myself. I was so excited I ran out and told him he was a daddy again and he looked at me like "so? What's new and where is my carrot?" She sold really fast!


----------



## lyn_j (May 28, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]L&Ks Red Mazeratti



born may 26 at 1210 AM[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## prf (May 29, 2006)

_*PRF Destiny Shining Through*_

Double Destiny X Lushish Bucks

Cremello Colt






*Visit us on the web*

Pine Ridge Farm

pineridgefarm.net

[email protected]


----------



## Stormie (May 30, 2006)

Here are our last three foals for 2006.

Chestnut pinto colt - Born 4-3-06

*Auburn Oaks Privates Double Vision.*

(Alliance Tenders Private Stock x Sweetwaters Lil Echo)






Buckskin Colt - Born 4-9-06

*Auburn Oaks Rogues Stormchaser*

(Cadle Creeks Rogues Native Gold x Baynes Peanut Lady)






Silver Bay Filly - Born 5-12-06

*Auburn Oaks Captivating Secret*

(Fallen Ash Scouts Twinkle Toes x RFM Boy Blues Secret Lady)


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's our girl for this year - Zeta - Born 6-01-06

Born at 312 days gestation....

Happy and healthy, just the way we like 'em.


----------



## Mercysmom (Jun 2, 2006)

http://i12.photobucket.com/albums/a218/Mer...rtiti/06_06.jpg

Fits in an extra small mini halter and a mini blanket...

Born May 22, 2006 at 10:24PM

Silversong Nefertiti (which means "the beautiful one has come")

By: E's Blaze of Glory

Out of: Georgetown's Last Chance

Denise

Silversong Farm


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 6, 2006)

Field of Dreams Storm Watch:






Field of Dreams Champagne Frost:






And Field of Dreams ?????






All done for this year for us!

Lucy


----------



## Sandee (Jun 6, 2006)

I don't think the two ladies who bred to my stallion are members so I would like to post the 2 colts that are from my boy in the avatar. One mom is a black bay and one mom is a roan. The pictures were taken at less than one day old so colors may change. The pinto is not yet named. The 2nd picture is High Meadow Farm Awesome Seattle. Boys were not top on the list but they're both healthy & correct.


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jun 7, 2006)

*[SIZE=14pt]Here's our one and only this year... arrived at day 338 at 4:22a.m. on Sunday June 4th without complication.[/SIZE]*

Technicolor Boy Named Sioux a.k.a. "Pesto"


----------



## wpsellwood (Jun 10, 2006)

The last foal for the year. "Bubbles" by Manipulators Buckingham (world Champion) and out of Checkmate Sugar Boys Creation (National reserve champion producer) 307 days and a colt. 3 bays out of 3!


----------



## outlawridge (Jun 17, 2006)

Here's our one and only baby for 2006, OutlawRidge Heavenly Masterpiece, a true answer to prayer. His call name is Image. Born at 2:40 pm on April 25. Dam is Mountain High Blue Cloud, aka Nanicoke. Sire is our stallion Rocking Horses Harlequin Romance, aka Romeo. Image is 2 and a half weeks old in this photo.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jun 17, 2006)

Born May 25, 2006

RJR'S SHEZA GOT LEGS

(Bickel's Special Lady X Bickels Butterscotch King)

She is 3 weeks in this picture.


----------



## JSH Ponies (Jun 18, 2006)

We have been breeding appys for 5 years and it took this long to get 3 colored one and they are so gorgeous. We just love them




 We have been trying for appys color for a long time and finially we have 3 !!!! :aktion033: This is a little filly . 






Then we cliped her and this is what we found :new_shocked:






And then we got this little guy , Appy with a blue eye ???? 






Then this little guy he is so cute :bgrin






Then this one that has legs to die for , He is going to be a nice driving horse



:

We have 2 more coming will post when they are born . Jody


----------



## Cathy_H (Jun 19, 2006)




----------



## ANDROMEDA FARM (Jun 21, 2006)

We are extremely proud to announce the birth of our first appaloosa colt!!! We think he is gorgeous, hope you all agree.






Please let us know what you think of him

Lori Suski

Andromeda Farm

www.freewebs.com/andromedafarm/

[email protected]


----------



## JSH Ponies (Jun 22, 2006)

:aktion033: Very very nice . Love all the spots!!!! :538: Jody


----------



## Sue_C. (Jun 22, 2006)

Here are our two for 2006, the bay, a filly, and the chestnut appy, a colt.

Long Shots Lil Honkytonk Lady (Spider)






Long Shots Lil Moto Psycho (Harley)


----------



## equestrian (Jun 29, 2006)

:new_shocked: This is the sixth crossing gray colt that was born on 06/23/06 and I am again very excited about this show colt. This is the first time they have produced this color which he should be the same color as his dam with the same dorsal stripe. His cannon bone measured 6 1/2' and he will mature very small, but he has the high head with the long neck TO KILL FOR. He is a Rowdy grand son and I will be mating his dam to his sire again for another super show foal. His barn name will be Hot Shot for now and his conformation is excellent. :aktion033:

/2006foals/kwweb.jpg

THANKS FOR LETTING ME SHARE OUR NEW ROWDY GRANDSON,

DARWIN


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 1, 2006)

Our one and only for '06. 19" silver bay with a small star. He'll be A/R registered. Pictured at a week.



:

Rock Rivers Charlie Trotter


----------



## cat_in_the_hat72 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bay pinto colt born 7/6/06. Pics taken at 36 hrs old. Our one and only for this year.


----------



## Gena (Jul 14, 2006)

My friend Kathy with KA Miniatures asked for me to post a couple of her new foals.

Lot-Sa-Funs Tru Magic Marker foal, blue eyed colt.






Rojan Farms Almost St.Paddy foal, blue eyed filly.

(her sire took reserve champion at the recent AMHR Sanctioned Show)






[SIZE=24pt]KA Miniatures[/SIZE]

Kathys website address


----------



## Devon (Jul 14, 2006)

On Behalf Of Littlefoot Miniatures ("lilfoot") Where I Board my boy. I would like to post their 2006 foals. All Sired By Promise Lands Toy Soldier Black And White Pinto Stallion.

Littlefoots Moonbeam B+W Blue Eyed Colt:






Littlefoots Lightning Strikes Twice Black/Bay Colt:






Littlefoots Butterfly Kisses B+W Filly :






Littlefoots Fancy Firefly:


----------



## Lost Spoke Ranch (Jul 17, 2006)

Here is our final foal of the 2006 season and boy did it go out with a BANG! Please let me introduce Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow aka BA born July 14th.

[SIZE=14pt]*Lost Spoke's Broken Arrow aka BA*[/SIZE]



:






Dawn :saludando:


----------



## Mnmini (Jul 18, 2006)

Here are a couple pics of this year's filly. Jazzmaican's June Bug


----------



## minipony (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is my little filly, born May 25. This photo was taken July 20. She is the only foal I have ever had, only foaling I ever attended (never mind helped with) and her mother is the only mini (horse!) that I have owned. it has been an awesome experience!

Her name is Mokey and she is a minimally marked black and white pinto.


----------



## rockin r (Jul 23, 2006)

Here is our filly.. 22".. Day Ja Vue, Dreammin Of The Past.... Foaled July 21, 2006


----------



## Reble (Jul 31, 2006)

*Two Colts, *

Kavelbel W. Michaels Archangel Ten / Born June 15

Kavelbel C. Cisco Mini Kid Eleven / Born June 23


----------



## Southern_Heart (Aug 1, 2006)

Southern Hearts Halo of Rainbows (Filly) August 1,2006 foaled at 322 days.Has Blue Eyes!

Pinto Palomino or buckskin?? Sire is Southern Hearts Sonny Bond Jocko (Pinto Palomino)

Dam is Southern Hearts Texas Rose. Appaloosa. So the foal just might be a pintaloosa. Will look for spots when she is clipped. :lol:






Joyce

Southern Heart Ranch


----------



## Reble (Aug 2, 2006)

COLT Born August 2, 2006 about 5:45 a.m.

Just like mom with one blue eye.

*Kavelbel H Rae's Cheaper by Dozen*


----------

